# Afzalia Burl Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a little afzalia burl vase I did. I had to do a design change on it as it came apart. Only one piece flew off while turning as it had some voids all over it. So changed the look and didn't come out to bad. It is 6 1/2" tall and 3 1/4" across. Same lady bought it for her daughter for $60.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Another beautiful piece. I like it very much Bernie.

Ray H.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bernie,

Looks like you "planned" it that way.  Another beautiful piece my friend.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Fine job Bernie. real class!
Sometimes the result of a disaster is better than what you planned originally.
As they say, the wood decides the outcome.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Another Great piece Bernie.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Appreicate it.


----------

